# Second Hand Catering Equipment



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, we are currently in the process of opening a sandwich shop / cafe in Nerja. We are looking to purchase some second hand catering equipment which would include an upright freezer, cold display counter for sandwich toppings, work top fridges, juicer, microwave, smoothie maker, toaster / grill and plastic outdoor chairs and tables. Does anyone have any suggestions to where I could purchase these items cheaply anywhere on the Costa Del Sol? Thanks.


----------

